

These Are Supposedly The Words That Make The NSA Think You’re A Terrorist - giorgiofontana
http://au.businessinsider.com/nsa-prism-keywords-for-domestic-spying-2013-6

======
seren
I have a hard time believing NSA is monitoring people talking about 'Roswell'
and 'illuminati'. It looks more like a made-up list created by various brand
of conspiracy theorists.

------
beobab
So don't email that list to someone if you've not drawn attention to yourself
so far. :)

------
yaakov
If you searched for "AOL" and "Steve Case" \- they are on to you!

